
Nearly two-thirds of Uber customers don’t tip their drivers, study says - t23
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/21/20925109/uber-tipping-riders-drivers-percentage-gender-nber-study
======
aphextim
I still prefer to carry cash on me for in the event I need to tip I just give
the driver or person cash directly.

The other day when I was on a business trip to Florida my driver in pouring
rain, loaded my travel bags into the trunk, opened and closed the door like a
chauffeur and was very nice talking about various local things I may find
interesting. Sure this may be the norm in order to try to get good ratings,
but I hardly have to use an Uber to know how common this is.

Ride was $28, paid in app and then handed the gentleman $10 cash after her
handed me my bags and he seemed very surprised. He said I could just tip him
in the app, which I replied, "I don't want uber getting a cut of your good
service". The smile and genuine thank you he gave back was easily worth that
10$.

Even through I agree that the culture of tipping would be better if it didn't
exist, I am not going to fight the system by boycotting this individual who is
just trying to make it.

Now after reading this article, to me what I assumed was a normal
interaction/typical tip was a lot more uncommon than I realized which is
probably why he seemed so caught off guard with cash.

